# Voice not working on Roamio Pro - "Sorry, voice is not available right now. (D402)"



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I posted this within another thread but thought it may warrant its own thread.

Is anyone else having issues with the voice service? I got my VOX remote today for my Roamio Pro but only get the "Sorry, voice is not available right now. (D402)" errorv when I try to use the Voice button. I'm not having network issues, and all the TiVo ports are working. A service connection worked fine. I tried restarting the TiVo twice as well.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

did you plug the usb dongle in?


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

ajwees41 said:


> did you plug the usb dongle in?


Yes. The remote works fine. The voice button on the remote is what triggers the error.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

try new batteries did you try pairing the remote again?


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

ajwees41 said:


> try new batteries did you try pairing the remote again?


The remote is paired fine and triggers the voice feature fine (just gets an error rather than actually getting voice data to/from TiVo).


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

have tried calling tivo it sounds like a hardware(remote) or software issue?


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

ajwees41 said:


> have tried calling tivo it sounds like a hardware(remote) or software issue?


Not yet, but I will whenever I can be in front of the TiVo at the same time they're taking calls.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

This sounds similar to the problem being experienced by the Minis.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

geekmedic said:


> This sounds similar to the problem being experienced by the Minis.


Yeah, except it's not fixed by a reboot or UI restart.


----------



## smarthur (Apr 15, 2012)

I had this same issue with my Romio and the new VOX remote. What was happening was the remote was only using IR and not bluetooth. I had to do a global reset on the new VOX remote and rerun the bluetooth pairing.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-VOX-Remote-FAQ


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

smarthur said:


> I had this same issue with my Romio and the new VOX remote. What was happening was the remote was only using IR and not bluetooth. I had to do a global reset on the new VOX remote and rerun the bluetooth pairing.
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-VOX-Remote-FAQ


I tried a reset and confirmed the remote was connected via Bluetooth. If it wasn't connected via Bluetooth, it wouldn't even some the microphone icon.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I called TiVo support. They confirmed much of what I've already tried and had me force another service connection. The issue was still there, so the tech said they would give it high prioritization for someone to look at tomorrow. I think. They also kept saying the case would be set as "waiting for customer" and for me to call back in 24 hours if the issue persisted. I indicated that they shouldn't be waiting on me for anything, and I think the tech was saying the case would still get attention tomorrow. 

The tech also seemed to indicate this was a known issue being researched, but I'm not sure if they meant that my issue was known since I have now called or if it is a wider issue. 

Hopefully someone at TiVo will still be looking at this tomorrow.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I'm still not able to use Voice. I called support a couple days ago and haven't heard anything after the initial, basic troubleshooting.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

There are issues pairing a Vox Remote with a A92 Mini, but I have voice control working with one of our Roamios. The D402 error when you press the Voice button means your TiVo has not attached to voice processing server (voice commands are not processed locally, they go to a cloud server for processing, like Siri or Alexa). That can happen because of an authorization issue for that feature on your TiVo or a network issue that is preventing the login to the voice server. My bet is on the former. I'd call back and let them know it is still not working. This had been reported early in the roll-out but I had heard it had been resolved.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Diana Collins said:


> There are issues pairing a Vox Remote with a A92 Mini, but I have voice control working with one of our Roamios. The D402 error when you press the Voice button means your TiVo has not attached to voice processing server (voice commands are not processed locally, they go to a cloud server for processing, like Siri or Alexa). That can happen because of an authorization issue for that feature on your TiVo or a network issue that is preventing the login to the voice server. My bet is on the former. I'd call back and let them know it is still not working. This had been reported early in the roll-out but I had heard it had been resolved.


Thanks. My uneducated hunch was leaning to an authorization issue as well since I don't have any network issues (ports all test fine on TiVo, etc.).

I haven't been able to call back while I'm in front of the TiVo during TiVo support hours yet but will probably call tomorrow. I'm really hoping the right person will see this and be able to get the details to someone who can resolve it. I kind of dread having to go through support's scripts.


----------



## steelersruleman (Aug 29, 2014)

My remote paired correctly to my tivo roamio(used it on a Tivo Mini first). The VOICE Commandworked just fine for 24 hours, then simply stopped working about 1 hour ago.

Definitely a TIVO issue, as the remote is still paired correctly with my main Roamio(light flashing yellow, and VOICE MICROPHONE symbol comes up when pressed, just does not work.).

And D402 Error comes up now, stating it does not work right now. Have put Roamio in Standby, and turned back on, but VOICE does not work. Hopefully this will be fixed by TIVO soon. Ridiculous.


----------



## Tanic (Jun 22, 2004)

My Vox remote was working fine with Roamio until today. Now getting D402 error.


----------



## kbelloun (Apr 18, 2016)

Tanic said:


> My Vox remote was working fine with Roamio until today. Now getting D402 error.


Same here with my Bolt... worked last night, getting voice is unavailable d402 today


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Perhaps there's a bigger outage today with the voice service.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Just adding same with my Bolt. Had some friends over wanting to show the new voice commands (They are thinking of getting it). It didn't go over well.  I told em it was a fluke, and usually works pretty good


----------



## OnNTwo (Jan 5, 2016)

Another unhappy bolt user with the D402 error and no voice search.


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

OnNTwo said:


> Another unhappy bolt user with the D402 error and no voice search.


Working now. It is back up.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OnNTwo (Jan 5, 2016)

Scott R. Scherr said:


> Working now. It is back up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Not for me. Just tried it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

OnNTwo said:


> Not for me. Just tried it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Strange. It is working for me.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

D402 indicates that our speech recognition service is down. It rarely happens, so if you see this problem for an extending period of time, please PM me with your TSN and I'll have someone look into it.


----------



## Tanic (Jun 22, 2004)

Vox service is back for me after four hours. It went out when I was showing friends how cool it is. D'oh!


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Still not working for me, but I didn't expect it to since my issue existed before the outage today.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I'm still hoping they have a fix for this coming soon.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Almost a month after getting my VOX remote and still no luck getting VOX to work on my Roamio Pro and no definitive news from TiVo other than barely a "we're working on it."


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I was hoping the RC11 update would fix this, but no luck. Unfortunately, I still get the same error.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

modnar said:


> I was hoping the RC11 update would fix this, but no luck. Unfortunately, I still get the same error.


The RC18 update might fix it. When they send it to Mini boxes. Host update to RC18 didn't help.

I'm just guessing also.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> The RC18 update might fix it. When they send it to Mini boxes. Host update to RC18 didn't help.
> 
> I'm just guessing also.


I haven't tried the VOX remote on my mini. I'm seeing this on a Roamio Pro.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

We are investigating a problem that is occurring with a small number of customers not being able to connect to our voice search service. We've got plenty of data, we are now working to narrow down the problem. It may not need a client fix, it may be some sort of network routing issue.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We are investigating a problem that is occurring with a small number of customers not being able to connect to our voice search service. We've got plenty of data, we are now working to narrow down the problem. It may not need a client fix, it may be some sort of network routing issue.


It's a few more on the TiVo support forum. I have it on my Mini VOX.

Voice not working on Roamio Pro - "Sorry, voice is not avail | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums It doesn't seem to hardware specific.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We are investigating a problem that is occurring with a small number of customers not being able to connect to our voice search service. We've got plenty of data, we are now working to narrow down the problem. It may not need a client fix, it may be some sort of network routing issue.


Thanks for the update!


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

modnar said:


> Thanks for the update!





TiVo_Ted said:


> We are investigating a problem that is occurring with a small number of customers not being able to connect to our voice search service. We've got plenty of data, we are now working to narrow down the problem. It may not need a client fix, it may be some sort of network routing issue.


Any update on this issue? I still can't use the voice feature. Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Still waiting for RC12 also.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> Still waiting for RC12 also.


Yeah, same for me. Not sure if that will affect this issue, though.


----------



## Slack3r (Mar 23, 2016)

TiVo_Ted said:


> We are investigating a problem that is occurring with a small number of customers not being able to connect to our voice search service. We've got plenty of data, we are now working to narrow down the problem. It may not need a client fix, it may be some sort of network routing issue.


The most notable thing I saw in the failure on my TiVo Bolt was the server resetting the connection. This happens for every request. Looks just like this -










I make the assumption all requests are tunnels from TiVo to Nuance (the voice provider) since they are _trying_ to use SSL resumption, and I never saw a CLIENT HELLO with the sessionid. Could be a OneConnect tunnel though an F5 or something like that too. I hope they get it fixed soon, 2 months+ is pretty rough for resolution on something working for most users.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Slack3r said:


> The most notable thing I saw in the failure on my TiVo Bolt was the server resetting the connection. This happens for every request. Looks just like this -
> 
> View attachment 32531
> 
> ...


Wow, great info that hopefully can help TiVo resolve this!


----------



## Slack3r (Mar 23, 2016)

modnar said:


> Wow, great info that hopefully can help TiVo resolve this!


Well that probably is not enough, I am sure they know all connections are being reset. Heck they probably know why. $40 is $40 and while it will not change my life to lose it but could sure change my entertainment landscape!


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

I sent a similar trace to Ted about a month ago as well showing Nuance abruptly dumping the connection when doing anything with voice. I have four Mini Vox’s that I’ve yet been able to use voice on since I bought them in November.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

There is a thread on the TiVo support forums for D403 errors. Probably related -> Re:Voice not working on Roamio Pro - "Sorry, voice is not av | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums

That post seems to explain the problem. I still have the error on my Mini VOX. Waiting for RC12 or whatever happens next.


----------



## Slack3r (Mar 23, 2016)

It is working now! I had tried earlier this week and no dice. Today I was hooking up the 4K rig and had voice search gold. Thank you TiVo. This was on a Bolt device. The tivo forum link indicated there may still be Roamio impact


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

This is still not working on my Roamio...


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

modnar said:


> This is still not working on my Roamio...


Is your ISP Optimum (Cablevision/Altice) by any chance?


----------



## OnNTwo (Jan 5, 2016)

modnar said:


> This is still not working on my Roamio...


Same here. This is ridiculous. It's been 4 months for me. Support is no longer answering my emails.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

OnNTwo said:


> Same here. This is ridiculous. It's been 4 months for me. Support is no longer answering my emails.


I'm waiting for the next release. Or the one after that. Someday.


----------



## dmayland78 (Oct 18, 2004)

Same here, vox remote on original white bolt, with the d402 error message. Hasn't worked get after two months and numerous reboots and re-pairing/ resetting the remote


----------



## weinberk (Jun 12, 2001)

Slack3r said:


> The most notable thing I saw in the failure on my TiVo Bolt was the server resetting the connection. This happens for every request. Looks just like this -
> 
> View attachment 32531
> 
> ...


@TiVo_Ted - any update on this?

I'm seeing the same thing connections reset when trying to access https://tivo-ncs-engusa-ws.nuancemobility.net/ from any location that I've tested where NAT is used (including from Comcast residential, Comcast business cable, Verizon FiOS business, 2 different colocation centers on XO). Tried this URL through Chrome and Firefox, same thing. When I try from a laptop with a built in cellular card (Verizon LTE), POW it works. No NAT. That same laptop through a router that uses NAT and the connection is reset.

Most of the locations that I've tried, though not all, are using a Watchguard firewall. I've played with the watchguard settings including turning off application detection, AV scanning, HTTPS proxy, etc. Doesn't matter. The only way I can reach the server(s) that Nuance has for your voice processing is without NAT. There's nothing being rejected by the watchguard firewalls, I believe the reset is happening on the server side.

Tivo-ncs-engusa-ws.nuancemobility.net Down or Just Me ? shows the service as up. I bet their servers don't use NAT.
https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/tivo-ncs-engusa-ws.nuancemobility.net shows the service as DOWN.
Website Availability Test - Uptrends shows the service as DOWN

I understand that the Nuance servers aren't yours, but I'm hopeful that you can work with them to get this resolved. If any information from me would be helpful, please PM.


----------



## OnNTwo (Jan 5, 2016)

weinberk said:


> @TiVo_Ted - any update on this?
> 
> I'm seeing the same thing connections reset when trying to access https://tivo-ncs-engusa-ws.nuancemobility.net/ from any location that I've tested where NAT is used (including from Comcast residential, Comcast business cable, Verizon FiOS business, 2 different colocation centers on XO). Tried this URL through Chrome and Firefox, same thing. When I try from a laptop with a built in cellular card (Verizon LTE), POW it works. No NAT. That same laptop through a router that uses NAT and the connection is reset.
> 
> ...


No excuses, Tivo. If Roku can do it you should be able to as well. I have a Roku Ultra and voice search works seamlessly.

Sent from my TB-X704V using Tapatalk


----------



## dmayland78 (Oct 18, 2004)

Any Update @TiVo_Ted?

Thank you in advance


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I've had my voice capable remote for 5 or 6 months now but voice still does not work on my Roamio Pro. I'm not sure why I bothered buying the remote at all at this point.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Is your ISP Optimum (Cablevision/Altice) by any chance?


Sorry - just saw this reply. No, my ISP is not Optimum (Cablevision/Altice).


----------



## weinberk (Jun 12, 2001)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Is your ISP Optimum (Cablevision/Altice) by any chance?


@TiVo_Ted I had a good chat with @RickNY. I'm seeing the same thing he is with Comcast residential, Comcast business, Verizon FiOS business, XO. It works fine through Verizon LTE.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I did not change anything. I just applied power to my Mini VOX and its Roamio OTA host. Both are running RC19.

Voice works. I hit the Mic button by accident and got an error. Then I held the button and said guide. The guide came up.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

No change to this issue for me with 21.8.1.RC6. Still no working Vox.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Still not working for me...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

modnar said:


> Still not working for me...


Does this post help -> Voice not working on Roamio Pro - "Sorry, voice is not available right now. (D402)" ?

Can you ping those IP addresses? I wish I knew why mine started to work.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> Does this post help -> Voice not working on Roamio Pro - "Sorry, voice is not available right now. (D402)" ?
> 
> Can you ping those IP addresses? I wish I knew why mine started to work.


I can't remember if I tried to ping those or not when that was posted. I'll try tonight.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

modnar said:


> I can't remember if I tried to ping those or not when that was posted. I'll try tonight.


I just tried. Neither address responds to a ping on my network. That may mean nothing.

You might try a conversation with TiVo_Ted and give him the TSN of your Mini.


----------



## Steve1953 (Jun 16, 2018)

Add me to the list of non functioning VOX remotes. Wish I had joined and looked here before wasting the money. If you talk to support they now give up right away and add you to the list of customers without this feature.


----------



## computersteve (Jun 10, 2016)

So.. I had the Vox remote since the beginning. My ISP is Fios. It always worked for me. Today I started getting the same error you guys are getting the D402 error "Sorry, voice is not available right now". So I started to try what you guys said you tried to do by testing.. Can I access "tivo-ncs-engusa-ws.nuancemobility.net" ? it turns out on all those websites you guys mentioned (https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com, Website Availability Test - Uptrends) I cannot. I used to be able to. I followed this thread when I first saw it... It was originally theorized that it could be the ISP. Meaning if you had Optimum (Altice) that might be the reason why you couldn't use the voice remote. So thats the main reason I kept up with this thread. Optimums my other provider & its always possible I might switch to them from Fios. However, now I know this isn't an ISP issue... I really hope @TiVo_Ted could maybe chime in on the progress of a fix for this. This seems to be a very long ongoing issue.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

computersteve said:


> This seems to be a very long ongoing issue.


I just tried my Mini VOX. Its voice control is working.

I could not access or ping: tivo-ncs-engusa-ws.nuancemobility.net


----------



## computersteve (Jun 10, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> I just tried my Mini VOX. Its voice control is working.
> 
> I could not access or ping: tivo-ncs-engusa-ws.nuancemobility.net


Ok... strange, then I have no clue... still its not working here & it always worked.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

computersteve said:


> Ok... strange, then I have no clue... still its not working here & it always worked.


I had the Mini for four months before the D402 error went away. I don't know why.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

I have the issue where vox remote errors D403 and if you hit the vox again it reboots.. TiVo bolt here white edition.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I'm still stuck with the D402 error.


----------

